# It's raining!!



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

At last...it's really raining. Heavy rain with thuinder and lightning.
Hope it goes on all weekend.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> At last...it's really raining. Heavy rain with thuinder and lightning.
> Hope it goes on all weekend.


here too - no thunder & lightning though

dd1 on her school trip in Munich has winter clothes with her.......... it was 30º & sunny there today! 17º, cloudy & wet here


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> At last...it's really raining. Heavy rain with thuinder and lightning.
> Hope it goes on all weekend.


It's a public holiday so it will probably go on till Wednesday. 

The motorbikers at the Jerez GP aren't so happy about it, but the sun did come out for an hour or so. We could hear them from five miles away.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a public holiday so it will probably go on till Wednesday.
> 
> The motorbikers at the Jerez GP aren't so happy about it, but the sun did come out for an hour or so. We could hear them from five miles away.


we have public hols Tuesday & Thursday & the schools have a puente on Wednesday -Monday is an ordinary day

no doubt it will be good weather on Monday


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a public holiday so it will probably go on till Wednesday.
> 
> The motorbikers at the Jerez GP aren't so happy about it, but the sun did come out for an hour or so. We could hear them from five miles away.



Our village is celebrating its Romeria on May 1st so I hope it stays fine at least for that day. We start with a short mass at nine in the morning then a procession of decorated carts, people on horseback, pedestrians etc. go through the village down to the river which may have some water in it by then. All in honour of San Isidro Labrador.
Then there is much eating, drinking, music until late at night. Families start marking out their 'pitches' a week before.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Our village is celebrating its Romeria on May 1st so I hope it stays fine at least for that day. We start with a short mass at nine in the morning then a procession of decorated carts, people on horseback, pedestrians etc. go through the village down to the river which may have some water in it by then. All in honour of San Isidro Labrador.
> Then there is much eating, drinking, music until late at night. Families start marking out their 'pitches' a week before.


Look forward to seeing some photos!

Is it coincidence that San Isidro Labrador (which of course means labourer, not a dog) has his romeria on 1 May, Labour Day?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's one of those religious festivals you'd approve of, Alca!!
You probably know that San Isidro is the 'worker saint'. 
Our local Caritas branch produces an information leaflet that looks like a trades union pamphlet... it's got a picture of a crucified worker, in jeans and work shirt, carrying a hammer. 
That's my kind of Catholicism.
For the people, with the people.
Sadly not always the case.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Had a closer look at the pamphlet...it's not a crucified worker...guess that would have been a tad blasphemous. It's an exhausted worker being carried by JC.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Help!! How do I remove all that empty space????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Look forward to seeing some photos!
> 
> Is it coincidence that San Isidro Labrador (which of course means labourer, not a dog) has his romeria on 1 May, Labour Day?


I don't know about romeria, but his "day" is the 15th of May. I know because he is the patron Saint of Madrid and it's a holiday :clap2:. 

See Wikipedia.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Our village is celebrating its Romeria on May 1st so I hope it stays fine at least for that day. We start with a short mass at nine in the morning then a procession of decorated carts, people on horseback, pedestrians etc. go through the village down to the river which may have some water in it by then. All in honour of San Isidro Labrador.
> Then there is much eating, drinking, music until late at night. Families start marking out their 'pitches' a week before.


It's San José Labrador here


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> At last...it's really raining. Heavy rain with thuinder and lightning.
> Hope it goes on all weekend.


Aww, show a little compassion for us bikers & give us a dry day today for the GP









Actually, you’ll be showing a little compassion for a lot of Spanish people as well. The last time I was at Jerez for the GP (2004 I think) it absolutely hammered down on race day and although it wasn’t very nice for us (we were camping at Estepona, the journey back was a nightmare and the tent was floating when we eventually got back!) I had to feel sorry for the masses of Spanish who had turned up in big family groups (as usual) complete with more cool boxes than I had ever seen before but had nowhere to sit because the hillsides where they would normally plant themselves for the day had turned into mudslides. 

Fingers crossed


Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Aww, show a little compassion for us bikers & give us a dry day today for the GP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get your point...but I'm happy for the farmers around here especially our friend Pepe who has had to contend first with an unheard of frost earlier in the year...it has never been that cold in living memory...and then severe drought.
He and his workers have been praying for rain. Their livelihoods depend on it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know about romeria, but his "day" is the 15th of May. I know because he is the patron Saint of Madrid and it's a holiday :clap2:.
> 
> See Wikipedia.


He's the patron saint of Estepona too. There's a huge festival there on the 15th which is also my birthday.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Had a closer look at the pamphlet...it's not a crucified worker...guess that would have been a tad blasphemous. It's an exhausted worker being carried by JC.


Poor chap's fainted!! He's just found out how much his Union Leaders trousered during the Zapatero governments time in office!


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> He's the patron saint of Estepona too. There's a huge festival there on the 15th which is also my birthday.


Here in my area its the festival of " San Marcos " and as allways it rained all day yesterday and was also very windy, they had to cancel a huge parade in a local town last night because of the weather which is a shame as people had been preparing and making new costumes for the " Parade of the Moors ".

p.s. Happy Birthday fot the 15th.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> He's the patron saint of Estepona too. There's a huge festival there on the 15th which is also my birthday.


Ah-ha! The same birthday as Mrs Doggy which means you're another Taurus ....... creative but stubborn



Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we're having Jesús Nazareno here

lots of bull running & toros embolados, some sort of open air live music every night from last night to Wednesday night, and a mascleta on Thursday

last night there was supposed to have been a disco móvil, but I suspect it didn't happen, cos I heard nothing & slept all night 


usually that one keeps me awake till about 6am


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

The pamphlet looks vaguely homoerotic and I`m surprised no-one else mentioned this. OK, it`s not a Helmut Newton or Mapplethorpe, but it`s got a certain air to it. Just an opinion.

(runs for the hills)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> Poor chap's fainted!! He's just found out how much his Union Leaders trousered during the Zapatero governments time in office!



Cynic!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Ah-ha! The same birthday as Mrs Doggy which means you're another Taurus ....... creative but stubborn
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Hmm...stubborn, yes...creative...no.

My dog has more imagination than I.....

Casa thanks for the wishes. I could wish some years away... Ah well...wine gets better with age, they say.


Yossa....I hadn't thought of that in connection with that specific depiction but now you mention it...Homoeroticism is indeed a feature of much devotional art,tucked away but obvious to the discerning eye.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yossa said:


> The pamphlet looks vaguely homoerotic and I`m surprised no-one else mentioned this. OK, it`s not a Helmut Newton or Mapplethorpe, but it`s got a certain air to it. Just an opinion.
> 
> (runs for the hills)


My first thought was "Jesus - WTF's going on there!!" but I didn't dare say it. I'm glad you did...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> My first thought was "Jesus - WTF's going on there!!" but I didn't dare say it. I'm glad you did...



Why not say what seems to have more than a grain of truth to it?
Religion, especially Catholicism, attracts a lot of gays, especially men. When you come to think about it...men in frocks and gorgeous robes and headgear, incense, great ceremonies...like something out of 'La Cage des Folles' or whatever that film was called.
If all the gay priests and bishops left the church fewer Masses would be said on Sundays.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

La Cage aux folles - truly excellent original French movie (from a play), but terrible remake by hollywood. Saw the play in London during the late ´80`s -very, very funny.

Personally, I don`t give a fig about anybody`s sexuality, but I think the Catholic church are the most hypocritical bunch when it comes to this and other topics. Grr.

Still raining though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yossa said:


> La Cage aux folles - truly excellent original French movie (from a play), but terrible remake by hollywood. Saw the play in London during the late ´80`s -very, very funny.
> 
> Personally, I don`t give a fig about anybody`s sexuality, but I think the Catholic church are the most hypocritical bunch when it comes to this and other topics. Grr.
> 
> Still raining though



Yes, I liked the original French movie but hated the remake.
But then I rarely like remakes...
My French is getting rusty. Mind you, I'll get practice in summer asking French villa-and apartment renters not to park outside my garage gates...salauds....

I agree 100% about the hypocrisy of the Catholic Church. Yet individual priests and congregations -like mine back in the UK - treat everyone as equal.
As Jesus said should be the case...but then he said a lot of things we and all so-called Christian religions cheerfully ignore.


Yes, still raining..on the just and the unjust, as the Bible says...well, it certainly rained on me, OH and Our Little Azor.
Looking forward to watching Spurs beat Blackburn and regain their Champions League hopes.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The rain it raineth every day
upon the just and unjust fella
But chiefly on the just 
because the unjust hath the just's umbrella


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Help!! How do I remove all that empty space????





















How's that for you, small or large.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> How's that for you, small or large.



Thankyou bob bob.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

No problem, call me Rob.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> No problem, call me Rob.



When my son was small, we called him Bobby. 
When he became a teenager (spots, long hair, heavy metal, motor bikes and leather jackets) we called him Bob.
When I was annoyed with him he was Robert (said in sharp curt tone).
When he met the woman who is now his wife (he married above himself) he stopped being Bob and became Rob, which I guess is posher.
We still call him Bob.


Were you ever a Bobby or a Bob, Rob?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Have watched "Hugo", excellent and "Albert Nobbs" (just released) worth watching. Didn't go much on "African Cats" (also a new release) too much like 'Wildlife on One.'


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> When my son was small, we called him Bobby.
> When he became a teenager (spots, long hair, heavy metal, motor bikes and leather jackets) we called him Bob.
> When I was annoyed with him he was Robert (said in sharp curt tone).
> When he met the woman who is now his wife (he married above himself) he stopped being Bob and became Rob, which I guess is posher.
> ...


Gran always called me Bobby as did a Colonel in the army (in private of course). The wife calls me Rob...unless I'm in the doghouse then its Robert.

Talking of religion my background is Catholic on Dad's side and Jewish on Mom's side; the common ground of both faiths being we should feel guilt most of the time  I don't but then my thoughts between me and the all powerful are between me and him/her. When mom was widowed and near the end of her days, the Rabbi would call on Saturday and the Priest on Sunday, she covered her options well I suspect. The young Priest (a charming man) drove a ruddy great motorbike and would consume several large brandies (with mom) before Vrooooom off to his next call. She ended up in Hoop Lane Cemetery (Golders Green).

I do enjoy the esoteric ceremony of both faiths and can see the attraction for many but sadly some may think, neither are for me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> Gran always called me Bobby as did a Colonel in the army (in private of course). The wife calls me Rob...unless I'm in the doghouse then its Robert.
> 
> Talking of religion my background is Catholic on Dad's side and Jewish on Mom's side; the common ground of both faiths being we should feel guilt most of the time  I don't but then my thoughts between me and the all powerful are between me and him/her. When mom was widowed and near the end of her days, the Rabbi would call on Saturday and the Priest on Sunday, she covered her options well I suspect. The young Priest (a charming man) drove a ruddy great motorbike and would consume several large brandies (with mom) before Vrooooom off to his next call. She ended up in Hoop Lane Cemetery (Golders Green).
> 
> I do enjoy the esoteric ceremony of both faiths and can see the attraction for many but sadly some may think, neither are for me.



I think we could find much in common to talk about, Rob.
We lived for years in Muswell Hill and of course like everyone involved in left-wing politics in North London, many of our friends were Jewish.
When I moved away from London I missed my Jewish friends very much. Their culture, their humour, the Yiddish expressions...Not very many people in rural England go around saying 'Oy veh'...
I'm a sort of semi-detached Catholic...I can't accept the superstitious mumbo-jumbo but I do believe that ritual and rules coupled with an essentially harmless belief-system -what's wrong with what Jesus actually said? - is a strong social glue and God knows we need something to bring us together.
AS my 'guru' John Gray wrote:' Religion is a necessary myth'.


----------

